# robotic vesicovaginal fistula repair



## lgiusti (Dec 19, 2013)

Procedure: Robotic vesicovaginal fistula  repair, open urethrovaginal fistula repair and cadaveric midurethral sling placement. Code selection 51999, 57311 and 57288.

Should the open urethrovaginal fistula repair be coded as 53430?

ANY feedback is truly appreciated.

Lyn


----------

